# Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 on my car at the moment and all four tyres need replacing in the next month. They have been fine, but as they have worn I have noticed tyre noise on certain surfaces, has anyone else experienced this?

The three replacement tyres I am looking at are:
Michelin Pilot Sport
Continental Sport Contact 6
Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5

The Goodyear seem to be best for price but are relatively new, also seem to be better for fuel economy. Any thoughts/recommendations, particularly on the Asymmetric 5?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Had Eagle 3s on previous TT and thought they were fine.

I had the 5s fitted a few months ago, replaced oem Advans which needed doing after only 10k miles. Ride is smooth and quiet, definitely feel better grip when cornering and less slip, how much is down to the tyres themselves or the fact they're new I have no idea but was never that convinced with the Advans.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Very difficult to tell the difference between tyres unless you can have an A/B swap. Biggest culprit for noise is the road surface. Some good, most awful.
I have had Pilot sport on Mk 2 and Goodyear Assy on Mk 3 and I'd be hard pressed to tell the difference.


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just gone from 3 to 5a on all four corners on the mark 1, they are still a very decent tyre and would recommend them.

They will be going on the RS when the time comes as the current p-zeros spun all four wheels in 2nd and 3rd gear in the wet and that's with less than 600 miles use.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Just swapped out the factory Bridgestone Potenza S001's for Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 last week.
4 x 245/35 19Y from Camskill, £124 a corner delivered.
Add fitting by a local garage £48 all in (I got a bit of a discount for long wait while fitting).

Quieter than the worn Potenzas for sure, but it's very hard to say how they would have compared like for like from new (it was 3 years and 26K ago).
Certainly no regrets in going for the Asymmetric 5 - but I've only done 120 miles or so.

I did pick this up on the way home from having them fitted. Not best pleased...


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

in the same boat need new tyres also looking at goodyear ays 5 seem to be cheaper than ays 3 nothing can be worse than the current Pirelli p zeros 20" wheels might as well be solid rubber no give in the tyre.


----------

